# just when u think you've seen it all...



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/local/british-columbia/2019/10/22/1_4651311.html


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I am very happy to hear about this ruling. My teenager had heard about this at school. One of the LGBT2+ kids, who is known to stir up issues when there isn't one there, was telling everyone how persecuted the person the article was. The facts were that the person was told that the person who could the do the waxing on those parts was away and could do it when she got back. It was a matter of safety, not identity. My child was then called homophobic (even though she helped lead the GSA walk out). 

I am all for equal treatment and against any form of discrimination, but people have stop crying injustice when there isn't one there.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

LGBT I can figure out.... what's the 2 & + mean?......


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I think it means 2 orders, and supersize them. LBGT is some kind of a sandwich, like BLT, no?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Plugging Along said:


> I am very happy to hear about this ruling. My teenager had heard about this at school. One of the LGBT2+ kids, who is known to stir up issues when there isn't one there, was telling everyone how persecuted the person the article was. The facts were that the person was told that the person who could the do the waxing on those parts was away and could do it when she got back. It was a matter of safety, not identity. My child was then called homophobic (even though she helped lead the GSA walk out).
> 
> I am all for equal treatment and against any form of discrimination, but people have stop crying injustice when there isn't one there.


Unfortunately, some members of all minority groups are more than willing to try and claim 'discrimination' etc. whenever they can and usually with the intent of gaining monetary reward by doing so.

I blame the 'pc' culture for fostering such behaviour to a large degree. Too many people are too quick and too willing to accept an accusation and as you say, anyone suggesting a more reasoned or waiting till all the facts are known approach, are quite often shouted down as 'racist, mysoginist, etc. etc. 

Cases like this should remind people but probably won't, that an accusation is not proof of wrongdoing.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Unfortunately, some members of all minority groups are more than willing to try and claim .


"try to", not "try and".....sorry, pet peeve....
sounds like something a dumb floridian would write....&#55358;&#56609;&#55358;&#56609;&#55358;&#56609;


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Mukhang pera said:


> I think it means 2 orders, and supersize them. LBGT is some kind of a sandwich, like BLT, no?


I always find it funny when a given group of people who want to be treated as equals and just like anyone else, then go on to find a way to refer to themselves as a separate group. Do they not see any contradiction in that?

When I was teenage, I knew a few guys who liked guys and girls who liked girls. I couldn't have cared less, that was their business. Isn't that how it was supposed to be? What did I call them? Fred, Mary, Bob, Sue, what a concept huh.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> I think it means 2 orders, and supersize them. LBGT is some kind of a sandwich, like BLT, no?



I think da wife is a Size 2+.......?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Give up on that peeve jargey. I did long ago. Even the most educated folks don't get your point. It's like trying to tell people that the abbreviation for "pound" and "pounds" is lb. It's 1 lb., 10, lb., not lbs. But the trend today is to make abbreviations as long as possible, stopping short of using the whole word. It's why "1 month" is abbreviated as "1 mth" and 10 months as "10 mths". Awhile back, most would have gone with the elementary school lesson that correct would be "1 mo." and "10 mo." etc. Better give up, jargey, particularly in a world where cursive writing is no longer taught.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

you are right Muk....
but still, i cringe.....when i hear 
"at this point in time"
or "literally" instead of "figuratively"
or TV reporters reporting "Quote"...then never ending with "end quote".
or, the worst ...cats or dogs but school's...etc
lololo


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I've wondered about the 2+ as well. My best gues is that "2" is non-binary, because binary is 0 and 1. Maybe they think that being non-binary is greater than everyone who isn't? 

As for the "+" , I wouln't even try and guess. Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Alas jargey, we are dinosaur's. Its time we surrendered. Its' to much too bare. I have been unwaivering in my efforts to maintain standards. (Even some of Her Majestys judicial appointee's cannot appreciate the distinction between waiver and waver.) They also pepper there writing's with apostrophe's like their is a supply to be used up before the budget year is over.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dear jargey & seagoing silver wolf, u are both write, now that the election is settled it's time to turn to serious matters like the neverending its/it's wars. Take rojava, its a tragedy the way turkey is massacring it's villagers.

even the globe & mail gets its & it's backwards. Its so bad these days a doggy scribe doesn't even know when its chasing it's tail.

PS was there not, once upon a time, an ancient spelling that went waiîver (that there is an umlaut on the 2nd "i") (tis a poor thing but tis the best windows can do)

PPS foiled once again by windows, that there (above) is a circonflexe, drat


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes hp, at this point in time, you too are right about getting down to serious matters. 

It seems to me that the "this point in time" phrase really caught on after Richard Nixon uttered those immortal words circa Watergate.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> LGBT I can figure out.... what's the 2 & + mean?......





Mukhang pera said:


> I think it means 2 orders, and supersize them. LBGT is some kind of a sandwich, like BLT, no?


OMG... you made me snort laughing. 

In all seriousness, the 2+= mean 'two spirited' or 'non-binary'. It is a way to identify as non-heterosexual, and the identification of gender in a spiritual way. I can't explain anymore, without my kids around. They explained it to me.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Unfortunately, some members of all minority groups are more than willing to try and claim 'discrimination' etc. whenever they can and usually with the intent of gaining monetary reward by doing so.
> 
> I blame the 'pc' culture for fostering such behaviour to a large degree. Too many people are too quick and too willing to accept an accusation and as you say, anyone suggesting a more reasoned or waiting till all the facts are known approach, are quite often shouted down as 'racist, mysoginist, etc. etc.
> 
> Cases like this should remind people but probably won't, that an accusation is not proof of wrongdoing.



I don't think it's just minority groups. I have met many Social Justice Warriors (SJW) (who are not a part of a minority), but are fighting the 'Injustice of the world' without the ability to research, check the facts, and critically think. They hear thing simple messages 'everyone which includes LGBT2+ is equal, anyone who doesn't think so is bad'. I agree with that. HOWEVER, they are unable to determine what equal is or the actual fact. 

One cannot have their male parts waxed because it requires specialized skill, and one happens to be transgendered. The SJWs focus on the wrong piece of information that the person is transgender. There fore the business is bad for not treating the transgender as an equal. The lack to skill to recognize the relevant facts that going to someone who does know what they are doing could rip off their balls. The critical thinking is if you have balls, they need to be treated differently, not because you dress or identify differently, but balls being ripped off is bad. 

I am finding more and more people are less able to pick out the true facts and pick out what they want to hear or what social media tells them.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks PA. That gives some clarification. I'll ask my kid should I want a more in-depth explanation. At this point in time, I do not.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MP: It will depend on how old your kids are. I was very confused (with definitions, not my identity). I think your kids are little older, so you may not have to have the same conversation I had to have with my tween and newly teen. My kids and I wish each other 'Happy National Coming out day' (I think it was last week). Then my favorite conversation on this topic is reassuring my child that she is fine when she asked 'Is it alright that I am STRAIGHT'. I told of course, ask if she was sure, and told her whatever it is, it doesn't matter to us in terms of the person she is. 

What different times my kids grow up in. I never thought I would have to reassure her about being straight. 

It's not a bad thing, because our house is really open, but I do know some of her friends are still in the closets with their families and at their schools because of the things said. So as much as I laugh and shake my head, I still understand why it's such an issue for some. (sorry, just my soapbox)


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> you are right Muk....
> but still, i cringe.....when i hear
> "at this point in time"
> or "literally" instead of "figuratively"
> ...


My daughter's high school website recently posted an article with the headline: "Grad Photo's" 

Really? From a high school? My daughter shook her head in disappointment when I showed her.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

PA, drawing those inferences that may reasonably be drawn from my posts, one might think my kid would be close to retirement (especially if he reads widely here and achieves financial freedom by age 25). He's 15.

Different times all right. But he seems to be a throwback to another time. 

The other day, I found out he was not eating lunch at school because he studies in the library over lunch. No food allowed in the library (I learned that as an MLS student at UBC). He has developed a habit of eating breakfast and not again until he gets home. So I asked him what the other kids do at lunch. He said they sit in front of their lockers and stare at their phones. So I asked if he spent any time staring at his phone. To my surprise, he said he never takes his phone to school, because packing a phone along is inconsistent with the purpose of going to school. Helps me to understand him when he says, as he did recently, that he finished math last year with a 98% score and that he plans for 99% this year.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Alas jargey, we are dinosaur's. Its time we surrendered. Its' to much too bare. I have been unwaivering in my efforts to maintain standards. (Even some of Her Majestys judicial appointee's cannot appreciate the distinction between waiver and waver.) They also pepper there writing's with apostrophe's like their is a supply to be used up before the budget year is over.


...could not of written it better myself...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> OMG... you made me snort laughing.
> 
> In all seriousness, the 2+= mean 'two spirited' or 'non-binary'. It is a way to identify as non-heterosexual, and the identification of gender in a spiritual way. I can't explain anymore, without my kids around. They explained it to me.



...where were all these people when I was gtowing up a hundred years ago....?
and all the one's (had to throw that in, lol) now with asthma, allergies and "on the spectrum"....?


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm right up there with you folks. My ability to spot a grammatical or usage error is a blessing and a curse. My pet peeve as of late:

"Estimated hold time is between two to three minutes."

No, it's between two *and *three minutes.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes Brainer, a curse at times, for sure. Your example is a good one. Another one creeping in more and more is the loss of knowledge concerning the difference between "between" and "among". The material that crosses my desk every week, written by judges, who should know better, more often than not will say things such as "The testator's will provided for an equal division of his estate between his 3 children." Judges are also fond of such inanities as: "I find that the Superintendent of Motor Vehicles arrived at a patently unreasonable decision in upholding the immediate roadside prohibition of the petitioner. The matter is remitted back to the superintendent for further consideration." Why "remitted back"? Can one remit forward? A variant often seen is along the lines of I shall "return back". 

At our remote location, we have satellite tv and internet. Bell provides the tv. Every time we turn on, we get this message onscreen: "Please standby for the satellite signal." One would expect an outfit like Bell would have staff responsible for putting material onscreen who would know that proper English usage would be that I should "stand by". If I said I wanted to fly "standby", that would be different. I wrote to them about it. They promised to change it, yet it remains unchanged.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I really like the results of the case. Those providing the services were being exploited for financial gain and I applaud the decision. There may still be hope for Canada.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

in provincial france they had a stand-by graphic on TV while a voice intoned Pas de Panique

for years my kids expectantly awaited the appearance of a cartoon figure series starring Pat Panic (say it quickly) But Pat never arrived.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> ...where were all these people when I was gtowing up a hundred years ago....?
> and all the one's (had to throw that in, lol) now with asthma, allergies and "on the spectrum"....?


People with various different types of gender situations were *always* here. The difference is that they used to be beaten up, murdered, dragged behind trucks, ostracized, etc.

It's kind of like society's initial shock when "gay" people came around. The horrors, there are gay people! There never used to be gay people!

Yes... there were always gay people. There were always people with non stereotypically male or female traits. This is progress in society, identifying that they are here and have equal rights and freedoms to everyone else.

There are other cultures in the world that were more advanced than us here in Europe/Canada. The indigeneous people in south pacific islands (Samoans I think) have long recognized non binary gendered people, including trans people, as normal members of their community. They "got over it" about 4,000 years ago.

Thankfully Europe/Canada/US is starting to modernize and become more advanced.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> ...could not of written it better myself...


could not "of"?????


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> could not "of"?????


...you got it, PG.....wink-wink....well done!
(I'm hoping Muk picked up on it to, but didn't bother to point it out 'cause he knew it was on poipose).....but, then again, he might not of...............


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

True, I might not of. Next time, I'll try and do better. Which, by the way, is far superior to simply trying _to_ do better. In the latter case, the results are not assured. But those who say they will try _and_ do better are assuring us that they not only will they try, but they will succeed.

Time to head to town soon. I would of went yesterday, but the weather was against it. Today I'll go, irregardless. Won't do me no good to complain about da weather.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....surely you mean _result's_.......


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for pointing out my egregious error. I'll try and do better next time.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> but, then again, he might not of ,..



actchoo alley the correct cmf spelling goes might not've

also could not've

also in this thread belongs the quipper who posted that canada's Greens are the only party that has a beef w the recent election


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.....okay...I think we've milked this for all its' worth....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

"on the ground"........as opposed to......what?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Mukhang pera said:


> I think it means 2 orders, and supersize them. LBGT is some kind of a sandwich, like BLT, no?


Not sure, I keep asking but never get a straight answer.


----------

